
Japanese Architecture of the 1980-90s (2019) - _Microft
https://twitter.com/Furmadamadam/status/1171760223914266625
======
_Microft
While I do not like all of the buildings shown here, I think it's a lot more
interesting than the glass-and-steel facades or the clinically sterile design
(not limited to interieur design) we have nowadays.

(Speaking of bad looks, here is a render image of a Boring Company tunnel
station:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1285819565407002624](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1285819565407002624)
)

------
porknubbins
Reminds me of wandering around Tokyo in the early 2000s. You’d get off a train
somewhere and with no fanfare or warning find this incredible looking
architecture that no one had even written about English.

~~~
rmvt
we travelled around japan, tokyo included, earlier this year and this was one
of the things we loved doing. you just walk everywhere and you'll find really
interesting architecture in family houses, made of concrete.

------
jccalhoun
It is interesting that many of these are single business buildings like a
dentist office or a car dealership. When I think of unique architecture in the
USA, I think of multistory buildings or museums.

------
mc32
>“ but with none of the candy playfulness of Memphis or Graves, instead a
sombre sadness inflects all his designs...”

How does one see sadness in a design? I don’t know the history of the
architect, so I could be wrong, but doubt an architect would build something
built to be inhabited to be imbued with notes of sadness.

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Is it [1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metabolism_(architecture)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metabolism_\(architecture\))
?

------
zumu
Kyoto station is one of my favorite places on earth. I highly recommend
visiting and walking around if you like architecture.

As opposed to some of these, it is very accessible. Just take a train to
Kyoto.

------
Camillo
On the left, a picture of a swole doge labeled "Japanese architect building a
little dental office in the 1980s".

Balloon: "We will have custom framing on the oversize porthole windows on all
floors, riveted metal bands on the first two floors to create a rhythm, before
the turrets erupt out of inverted cones on the third floor, suggesting teeth,
but also the prows of ships swept by the wind, it's going to be awesome!"

On the right, a picture of a sad little doge labeled "American architect
building an 80 million dollar skyscraper in the 2000s".

Balloon: "wE cAn'T hAVe dEcORatiON it'S TOo eXPEnsIvE ;_;"

------
willyt
Supposedly the a average life of a building in Tokyo back then was 20 years, I
wonder how many are still there?

~~~
osdiab
I live in Tokyo now and I can confirm a solid number of these are! Though also
the thread notes several that have been demolished too.

------
newcoders
Nice photos

